# Polish Racing Championships and 30 Years of Poznan Race Track



## Kornelio (May 24, 2008)

Some photos from last years racing weekend on Poznan Race Track in west Poland. Some classics and some racing cars.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice posting, great adventure:thumb:


----------

